# Ford Focus/ Ford Fiesta- Stay away



## StuDBmX (Sep 21, 2017)

2012+ Ford Focus that is. Anything with the dual clutch transmission. Maybe 2013+ on the Ford Fiesta. There are a few other car brands out there with this dry dual clutch system and im not sure which ones, but one is a SUV which has the same issues.

These cars are terrible for ride share or any driving at all. Brand new they have transmission problems. I spend 95% of my time driving trying to manage the gas pedal so the car doesn't jerk with a passenger in the car from a take off or slow moving take off.

Ford fixed my car by replacing the 2 clutches inside my transmission @ 15k miles. 10k miles later the problem is back. Its not my fault.. its just a terrible design of a transmission ford put in these cars. They use 2 dry clutches to make the car move. Its basically a stick shift car without a clutch. The computer is controlling the clutches and it doesn't do a good job.

Anyone ridesharing in these 2 cars will destroy these transmission even quicker than they normally would just driving without rideshare.

So far i got 1 rating that mentioned, "car quality". My car is clean inside and out.. It looks brand new! But i can't control what it does much trying to accelerate. I can minimize it by backing off the gas pedal and hoping the pax just assumes we hit a bump in the road. And with this said. The car is going back to a ford dealer to get the tranmission ripped out of it again on there penny. I might have to quit ubering in this car as the miles are adding up and FORD will stop repairing cars after they hit that mileage cap for free.






https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ford+focus+dct+jerk


----------



## lukem5 (Mar 26, 2017)

American car companies always pump out cheap compact cars with horrendous design flaws. Where have u been under a rock?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

My Little cousin has a fiesta I think 2014 she was in Korea for a few weeks and I borrowed it a couple times while my cars were rented out on turo . That thing was terrible , I was worried I broke it but after googling and finding out the transmission issues with these cars I was put at ease . She told me shes had it serviced multiple times by ford 

If your'e going to get an economy american car get a manual and you'll be happy . What's nice is that these cars are dirt cheap even the manual versions and have a decent amount of features for how cheap they are . A 5 door Focus with a manual would be a great super cheap rideshare car that doesn't look like a POS


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

StuDBmX said:


> 2012+ Ford Focus that is. Anything with the dual clutch transmission. Maybe 2013+ on the Ford Fiesta. There are a few other car brands out there with this dry dual clutch system and im not sure which ones, but one is a SUV which has the same issues.
> 
> These cars are terrible for ride share or any driving at all. Brand new they have transmission problems. I spend 95% of my time driving trying to manage the gas pedal so the car doesn't jerk with a passenger in the car from a take off or slow moving take off.
> 
> ...


My brother had one, after three transmissions he sued under the California lemon law and they took it back.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> My Little cousin has a fiesta I think 2014 she was in Korea for a few weeks and I borrowed it a couple times while my cars were rented out on turo . That thing was terrible , I was worried I broke it but after googling and finding out the transmission issues with these cars I was put at ease . She told me shes had it serviced multiple times by ford
> 
> If your'e going to get an economy american car get a manual and you'll be happy . What's nice is that these cars are dirt cheap even the manual versions and have a decent amount of features for how cheap they are . A 5 door Focus with a manual would be a great super cheap rideshare car that doesn't look like a POS


Not if you have to replace the transmission multiple times a year out of warranty.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Not if you have to replace the transmission multiple times a year out of warranty.


The manual transmission is pretty solid its only the auto that's a problem


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Power Shift 6 SUX


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

lukem5 said:


> American car companies always pump out cheap compact cars with horrendous design flaws. Where have u been under a rock?


 It's not just American cars. The Nissan versa has a crappy cvt transmission. If it's cheap, expect it to feel cheap.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

The CVT transmissions in my last two vehicles have been awesome. '14 Altima 2.5L and a '17 Corolla 1.8L. Maybe it's because I drive conservatively. I have driven current gen Focuses and I didn't like the dual clutch setup. VW's DSG works smoother but it is even more unreliable.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Ford Fiesta transmission is junk. Ours has 14k miles on it and it stutters and jumps. Ford says this is normal. Bunch of BS. Horrible car, maybe they should fix their damn cars instead of putting these dumb Ford bikes all over and stupid Chariot too! Worst stock too! Down 30% last 4 years when market is about 200%


----------

